# Ibuprofen 'can double risk of miscarriage' and many expectant mothers are



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

unaware of the dangers.

In today's Daily Mail. The most worrying bit says: A major study has found that women who took ibuprofen or similar painkillers just before they conceived until the 20th week of pregnancy were 2.4 times more at risk........The researchers believe taking any number of the drugs can lead to the embryo not being properly implanted in the womb meaning a woman is far more likely to suffer miscarriage - also known as a spontaneous abortion. Around one in eight pregnancies end in miscarriage and the majority happen in the first 12 weeks. Often there is no obvious cause but older women and those who smoke, drink heavily or are obese are at far higher risk.

Worrying as the article is talking about all NSAIDs, don't know why they singled out Ibuprofen. These are used at EC in IVF, aren't they? They are in mine anyway. At the end it says: 'But doctors pointed out the risks of a woman suffering a miscarriage due to painkillers were very small.' as reassurance I suppose.

Anyway, make of it what you will, maybe it's research of the 'burnt toast gives you cancer' variety, who knows. The link is http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2034434/Ibuprofen-double-risk-miscarriage.html#ixzz1XGnNTbf8

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I never had NSAID but miscarried, I only had paracetamol and aspirin


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear you had a miscarriage.  I think the article says there's no link with paracetomol.  There are many causes of miscarriage, and many still unknown which is very frustrating, it's virtually impossible to get things 100% right.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think you can choose paracetemol pain relief after EC, as I asked for it as I am potentially affected by NSAIDs anyway (asthmatic)


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, think I will ask for that just to be on the safe side 
Congratulations on your BFP, on your first IVF too, wow, lucky you!


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for posting this urbangirl  

As a migraine sufferer I have relied on Ibuprofen to ease my migraines and I had no idea that I could potentially be doing the wrong thing.  I do know that when I achieved my miracle natural pregnancy which ended in a very early MC, I had been taking Ibuprofen before my BFP as my migraines practically doubled and I had no idea that I was pregnant.  

I'm not going to take any more chances - note to self, stock up on Paracetamol or just go and lie in a dark room next time a dreaded migraine strikes!


----------

